# garlic powder/vinegar or natural tick/flea repellents?



## scheppie (May 24, 2011)

Hi
I've read that garlic or vinegar can be used to repell ticks but have read mixed info about dose.
Anyone here use this with success?
we are giving our dogs Frontline and still see the odd tick-any ideas appreciated. We live in a heavy infested area. thanks


----------

